# مشروع التخرج (مجلس الشعب)2007



## mz066 (4 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
ده مشرع التخرج 
مجلس الشعب
اتمنى اسمع تعليقاتكم على المشروع
التسليم يوم 6/7 
ودي شوية حاجات من المشروع





















​


----------



## mz066 (4 يونيو 2007)

​


----------



## المعمار أحمد (4 يونيو 2007)

ما شاء الله مشروع ممتاز
الإخراج جيد وأظهر افكرة
إستمر


----------



## مريم2010 (5 يونيو 2007)

:77: مازن:12: مازن:63: 
حلو والله يا مازن بس هو لسه ماحملش بس على ماعتقد لو هو زى اخر مره شوفوه فيها يبقى تمام بس اكيد مش هتعمل الاورنج دا عشان ...... هيموتك و قال ابيض فى ازرق
تانى حاجه خلى فى الاظهار البلان يبان عشان خطود الكاد كتيره و ملبعكه
بس بجد والله عاجبنى من اول اسكتش سلكمته فيه
تماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
:15: :12:


----------



## nancy magdy (12 يونيو 2007)

جميل وقوي ومحترف :63: 
وتصويت 9 من 10
يعني امتياز ان شاء الله
:77:


----------



## خالد يونس (15 يونيو 2007)

تحفه يا مازن باشا وربنا معاك وتسلمه وتخلص بقى


----------



## zagatto (15 يونيو 2007)

مقدرش اقول غير انك طلعت برنس عماره تفكيكيه
10 / 10
زيد


----------



## معماري مراهق (15 يونيو 2007)

والله يا مازن أنا عن نفسي تعليقي يقول إنو الكتلة عندك جميلة كتكوين لكن فين الاندسكيب عندك ماهو موجود 
أو إنو موجود لكن بحاجه لعناية كبيره


----------



## كريم العاني (15 يونيو 2007)

جميل جدا استمر في الابداع


----------



## zoromba (15 يونيو 2007)

ما شاء الله احنا يا بنى بنفتخر بيك والله


----------



## zoromba (15 يونيو 2007)

ما شاء الله يا بنى والله بنفخر بيك والله


----------



## engawy (15 يونيو 2007)

مشروع جميل


----------



## فراس666 (16 يونيو 2007)

مشاء الله وربنا يوفقك 
رعم ان ليس لي في الهندسه ولكن 
اعتقد لو نفذ مشروعك هيكون تحفة معمارية نادره 
والى الامام


----------



## samio22 (16 يونيو 2007)

المشروع حلو ولاكن ينقصة بعض المميزات 

1- الشكل العام للمشروع لا يدل على انه مبنى للبرلمان وانما قد يدل اكثر على كونه مجمع تجاري 
او مكتبة عامة..
2- Landscap الدي في المشروع كثر فيه قنوات الدخول والخروج مما شد الانتباه الي وفقد الانتباه الى كثلة المبنى ..
3- حجم الاشجار كبيره بنسبة عالية فمعدل طول الاشجار لا يصل الى مستوى الدور الرابع كما موضح عندك في الصور ثلاثة ادوار مع ارتفاع السقف أي انها اربعه ادوار ..

ملاحظة :. بالنسبة للأخراج فهو اخراج محترفين وأهنيك على هذا العمل وتذكر جيدا رأي المتواضع لا ينقص من جمال تصميمك واخراجك تقبل كل المنى وتخرج باهر ان شاء الله ..


----------



## zoromba (17 يونيو 2007)

تمام جدا جدا جدا جدااااااااااا


----------



## zoromba (17 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير

احنا كلنا بتعلم منك


----------



## zoromba (17 يونيو 2007)

عارف يا مازن لو مجبتش امتياز انت حر


----------



## zoromba (17 يونيو 2007)

ان شاء الله خير
انت عارف انا من زمان بقولك المشروع ده جامد اوى بس الناس هيا اللى مبتفهمش


----------



## zoromba (17 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## عطار_666 (17 يونيو 2007)

take care of the landscape


----------



## محمود السيد حسن (18 يونيو 2007)

شكر اعلى المشروع


----------



## 15مايو (18 يونيو 2007)

المشروع جامد وحلو بس المشكلة من وجهة نظري أن الشكل كتير ملعبك أقصد أن الشكل لا يدل علي الغرض من المبنى
وإتجاه العمارة التفكيكية إتجاه حسن لكنه لا يصلح لكل المنشأت وعموما ربنا معاك ويوفقك


----------



## mz066 (19 يونيو 2007)

شكرا ياجماعة على تعاونكم معايا في المشروع وانا مش هازعل من اي تعليق لا اي نقض هيكون في مصلحة المشروع وان شاء الله اخد في الاعتبار التعليقات بتاعتكم

وشكرا جزيلا
اخوكم
مازن


----------



## معمارية من بغداد (19 يونيو 2007)

مشروع قوي جدا من ناحية التصميم و الكونسبت بس ...


> بس اكيد مش هتعمل الاورنج


و اللاند سكيب محتاج دراسة شوية
بس فعلا مشروع قوي


----------



## rafter (19 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله ماشاء الله المشروع فعلا جميل


----------



## shamy (21 يونيو 2007)

مشروع جميل بصراحة ... ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله

بس انا شايف الـ landscape مش ماشى مع كتلة المشروع ... ممكن تغيره و تخليه شكل منتظم افضل عشان تظهر المشروع اكتر .... و ربنا معاك ....


----------



## mansy1985 (21 يونيو 2007)

المبني مهري خطوط فخفف خطوط اللاند سكاب شويه

شيل البرتقاني ده و دخل مكانه رماديات عشان تبقي لايقه اكتر

حاسس ان الاضاءه غامقه شويه او السما الي غامقه

وزع الشجر بطريقه احسن شويه لان المشروع كله فيه عشر شجرات تقريبا و الشج كل واخد نفس الاتجاه و في حتت انت حاطط الشج في وسط ممر المشاه بالظبط

علي ما اعتقد حواف المبني تبقي احسن لو حاده مش كرفات

تقسيمه الازاز الي تحت القبه و الازاز بصوره عامه خليها خطوط متعامده مش خطوط خزعبلاتيه في جميع الاتجاهات

القبه كبيره اوي في الواجهه و في نفس الوقت صغيره في المنظور 
حلها نك تكبرها لما تيجي ترندر المنظور و تصغرها لما تيجي ترندر الواجهه

بس بصوره عامه الموديلينج تمام و الاضاءه تمام بس غامقه شويه و المشروع تمام

صوتلك بعشره اهه عشان ارفع روحك المعنويه

بالتوفيق يا معلم في التسليم النهائي و تجيب امتياز ان شاء الله


----------



## mz066 (21 يونيو 2007)

شكرا يامهندسين وانتو ظبطوني اخر حاجة ومية ومية

فل عليك يامعلم منسي وقشطة عليك يازرمبة انتا والالفي والشامي وورد عليك ياخالد
وشكرا للبنات

سلام
واللي عنده اي تعليق تاني يقولة

وشكرا على مساعدتكم في المشروع وربنا يستر علينا في المناقشة


----------



## bosycat__2010 (22 يونيو 2007)

مازن هو حلو خالص زى مقلتلك لكن كلة مسطحات ازاز كتيييييييييييييييييييييير واحنا فى مناخ حار جاف يعنى الناس جوة هيموتوا وبدل الاورنج خلية كحلى او اوف وايت او حاجة كدة وعلشان الدكتور ميخدش بالة لانه موحد اللون


----------



## شنكوتي (22 يونيو 2007)

ما شاء لله تبارك الرحمن الاخراج جيد وتوزيح المكونات الداخلية جميلة 

لكن توجد بعض الملاحظات 
1- لا توجد هوية للمبنى خاصة انة يتكلم عن سلطة تشريعة فلابد ان يكون له هيبة 
2- عملية تركيب كتل المبنى مع بعضها البعض تعطي احساس انه صالة افراح او شركة خاصة بمنظور جديد
3- الالون المستخدمة في كسوة المبنى من الخارج لا تناسب مسمى المشروع او طبيعة عمله 

واخيراً شكرا لك حبيبي على الفكرة والتصميم لكن هذي وجهت نظري وتستاهل 10/10


----------



## عاشقة الفردوس (22 يونيو 2007)

الله يوفقك انا السنة الجاية انشاء الله باعمل مشروع التخرج الله يوفقنا جميعا مشروع حلو مرة مرة


----------



## amman26 (23 يونيو 2007)

هذا ليس برلمان فلاخراج


----------



## zoromba (24 يونيو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## mz066 (25 يونيو 2007)

شكرا ياجماعة على تعليقاتكم البناءة

لكن انا عندي حاجة عايز اقولها
مع احترامي ليكم كلكم

انا شايف بعض الاراء بتقول ان شكل الكتلة مش بتدل علىانها برلمان
وهل البرلمان لية شكل لازم يكون فية
يعني مين قال ان البرلمان لازم يكون قبة او يكون مبنى كلاسيك او مودرن 

مع العلم ان مافيش ولا برلمان في اي دولة يشبة الدولة الاخرى

والمفروض ان البرلمان مش مبنى هيستخدم لمده 20 سنة وبعدين نعمل واحد تاني
لا ده بيعيش اكتر من 200 سنة فانا هنا في البرلمان ده عايز اعمل حاجة تعبر عن مصر في المستقبل ومدى التطور اللي وصلت لة الديمقراطية ومدى التقدم في الدولة 

لكن انا شايف ان اللي بيقول ان مجلس الشعب لازم يكون لية شكل معين ده غلط 
لان اللي عمل مجلس الشعب قبة دي اتعملت علشان اياميها ماكانش يقدرو يغطو كل القاعة دي بطريقة انشاء اخرى غير القبة لكن انابعمل مشروع مش لسنة 2007 لكن لسنة 2207

وشكرا واتمنى اللي عنده راي تاني يقول وجهة نظرة

السلام عليكم
تخوكم
مازن


----------



## مصطفى مجدى (25 يونيو 2007)

*جامد مووت*

الصراحة المشروع دة جامد جداً 
وعايزين مشاريع لكل ابنية الدولة (مصر طبعاً) ولكل الوزارات لتعبر عن مصر الحديثة والتقدم التكنولوجى بها ويليق بمكانة مصر أم الدنيا وشكراً على هذا المجهود الرائع والمتميز ومزيد من التقدم 
:15: :15: :15: :15: :15: :15: :15: :15: :15: :15: :15: :15: :15: :15: :15: 
على فكرة انا مليش دعوة بهذا القسم انا قسم طيران بس الحاجة الحلوة لازم الواحد يشجعها..
ولك منى التحية الخاصة 
وعمار يا مصر​


----------



## ابو يوسف888 (26 يونيو 2007)

الله يوفقك


----------



## مريم2010 (11 يوليو 2007)

مبرووووووك الاكتياز يا مازن و عقبال النتيجه الفاينال
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## خالد صلاح (12 يوليو 2007)

والله انتوا كلكم محتاجين طبيب نفساني


----------



## عاشق منير (13 يوليو 2007)

بجد بجد بجد اكسيلنس بجد ربنا يوفقك بجد 
مع تحيات مهندسين شمال سيناء ( العريش )


----------



## dr.hayfaa (2 أغسطس 2007)

check the landscape


----------



## القناوى 1 (3 أغسطس 2007)

مشروع جميل جدا


----------



## أسد الرحمن (12 أغسطس 2007)

روعة في التصميم لا يضاهيها أحد


----------



## المهندس ابو ناصر (12 أغسطس 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه فعلا تعبت وابدعت وتستاهل اكثر ..بس يبيلك تعطي مشروعك اكثر من كذا وتطوره لان مسئلة التصميم انتهت يبيلك مرحله اخرى للتطوير ووضع اللمسات الاخيره
والله يوفقكك يارب


----------



## بطاطا (16 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
وفى انتظار المزيد من المواضيع المفيده


----------



## معمارى مبتدئ (17 أغسطس 2007)

*ياجدعان المشروع مش ممتاز*

اية المشروع ده ......
ده مش ممتاز ولا حاجة
دى يستاهل اكتر من الامتياز فعلا والله جميل جدا

اتمنى لك التوفيق 

اتمنى ان تقول لى باى برنامج عملت هذا المشروع لانى جديد فى العمارة وعايز انشن على برنامج واحد هو اللى احاول ان احترفه

المفروض تعمل درجة 11 يامان لان 10 دى متكفيش لمشروع زى ده :13: 
:67: :67: :67:


----------



## حازم العطيفى (17 أغسطس 2007)

المشروع جميل .. بس فى بعض الملاحظات ....
مبنى الرلمان من المبانى اللى مطلوب فيها ان المبنى يكون مقياسه تذكارى مش مقياس انسانى عشان الاحساس بالرهبه والاهميه ومكانه المبنى .
تانى حاجه اللاندسكيب عندك كان ممكن يتحل بطريقه احسن من كده .
غير كده فالكتله جميله ومظبوطه .. وربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله ...................


----------



## mz066 (21 فبراير 2008)

thank you very much to allllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## ربيع الروح (21 فبراير 2008)

المشروع جميل من ناحية الشكل والديناميكيه 
لكن لا توجد ربط بين غرض المشروع وشكله فلا يدل على انه مجلس شعب
الأخراج جميل جدا
اولا: لابد يكون شرح وافي عن الفلسفة من الشكل المعماري 
فالشكل بدون مضمون لا يعني شئ ذو قيمة للمعماري


----------



## rasha (21 فبراير 2008)

جميل جدا ولكن أود معرفة ماهي البرامج التي عملت بها وخصوصا الأشجار


----------



## jamalco (21 فبراير 2008)

نعم في صرعة ولكن ينقصه شيء من الرسميات في مثل هذه المباني فهو اقرب الى مبنى تيكنولوجي او متحف اوبناء معاصر اوقبة سماوية لرصد الفلك انما كتلة معمارية بحتة حلوة


----------



## eng_roro4a (21 فبراير 2008)

انا عارفة ان الرد جاي متاخر شوية بس المشروع بجد جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## أريج الايمان (22 فبراير 2008)

الفكرة في حد ذاتها جميله والاخراج رائع والجمبل النسه بين الكتل


----------



## alaanabil (22 فبراير 2008)

المشروع جميل ما شاء الله
ومجهود جيد جدا
وفي اعتقادي انه قد يكون اتجاه للتغيير من طابع هذه المباني
لتتناسب مع الوقت الحضر ولكن مع مراعاة المقاييس التي تعبر عن 
هذه النوعية 
وبالتوفيق دائما


----------



## SIDAHMED85 (22 فبراير 2008)

التصويت 8/10 يعني المشروع جميل 
الله يعطيك العافية
ان شاء الله التسهيل لك


----------



## aminaarchitecture (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الافادة مشروع في القمة


----------



## mohamed2009 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## halimo12 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

ما شاء الله


----------



## مجو27 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شغل روعة استمر


----------



## الشفق الابيض (27 نوفمبر 2009)

مشروع تصنف من المشاريع العالمية و مجهود طيب و الي احسن دائما و تستاهل 10 على 10 يامعلم و لو تفيدني بمشروعك على الاوتوكاد للاستفادة به في مشروع تخرجي و مني جزيل الشكر و اتمنى ارسله في اسرع وقت ممكن لاني في ورطة كبيرة و مشكور


----------



## Alinajeeb (28 نوفمبر 2009)

مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا شاء الله


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (13 يونيو 2010)

كجهود كويس بس لازم نكمل اللاندسكيب وكمان حاول مزيد من الحل للكتلة واستغلال الاماكن اكتر
مجهود عظيم نامل الاستمرار
ماشاء الله


----------



## m.alkhdour (13 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا على المجهود


----------



## mz066 (23 يونيو 2010)

ميرسي اوي ياجماعه على كلامكم الحلو
والله يوفقنا واياكم


----------



## mostafa nasr (9 ديسمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله ممتاز جدااا ومجهود جامد واظهار ممتاز وبالتوفيق تصويت 10 من 10


----------

